#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  What is the biggest flaw in todays Tamil movies?

## Bhavya

No matter how much we love to watch movies,none of them are perfect because no piece of art is perfect and even the finely-crafted film fill have at least two or three flaws that can't be ignored. So guys in your opinion what is the biggest flaw in todays Tamil movies? Let's share each other thoughts here.

----------

